

Show HN: Use Facebook the nerd way with facy gem – tiny Facebook in terminal - huydx
https://github.com/huydx/facy

======
smt88
Why?

~~~
huydx
In my opinion, viewing highlight text only is less distracted :). And well,
using in terminal is more convenient for guys who work mostly in terminal
right.

